# Cowboy after OSHA



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Saw this on an old retired public works inspector's wall. I was repairing an installation that wasn't inspected......sigh.....


----------



## futz (Sep 17, 2009)

Heh  I Googled for a better copy and came up with these:


----------

